#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Kiva, T10 of VRX

## MarkRombouts

Ik denk aan vervanging van mijn huidige geluidssysteem. Ik heb nu SoundProjects SPX60 toppen met SP3B subs. Op zich ben ik wel tevreden over de set. Goede klank en inzetbaarheid voor de kleinere klussen. 

Het is alleen erg lastig op dit systeem uit te breiden voor de grotere opdrachten. Vandaar de zoektocht naar een wat meer modulair systeem waar ik vaker mee uit de voeten kan.

Hiervoor denk ik dus bijvoorbeeld aan:

L'acoustics Kiva
D&B T10
JBL VRX

De set wordt voor allerlei producties gebruikt. Bands, concerten, zakelijke bijeenkomsten, evenementen. Het idee is om een basis aan te schaffen en daarbij in te huren wanneer nodig. Bovenstaande mogelijkheden zijn ook lokaal behoorlijk in te huren, dus dat is een van de redenen voor deze selectie.

Graag zou ik reacties horen of vergelijkingen tussen de verschillende opties, door mensen die met meerdere sets gewerkt hebben.

----------


## frederic

Ik zou VRX niet nemen, omdat je maar 4 units onder elkaar kunt hangen.

Bovendien vind ik zowel die T10 als Kiva kwa klank niet te vergelijken met VRX. 
Pas op VRX klinkt niet slecht (vind ik toch) Maar is duidelijk enkele klassen lager.

Die T10 modules worden hier in ons cultureelcentrum gebruikt. 
Ze klinken als een bel. Ook zeer ridervriendelijk.

----------


## rayoflight

Hallo.

Leuk dat je aan l'acoustics denkt maar vergeet niet dat het een vrij dure
aangelegenheid wordt ! zeker omdat je ook met de LA4 amp te maken krijgt.
t theater waar ik werk bezit ook een kiva set die ik samen met Alex ontworpen heb. maar wij draaien dan ook met ieder cluster op zijn eigen amp.
Kiva is een bijzonder mooie set, licht, snel, makkelijk, een allemans vriendje.
je moet t als geluidsman wel heel slecht doen wil je de set niet kunnen laten klinken. 99 van de 100 gezelschappen prikken in bij ons maar er staat en hangt ook genoeg spul. specs zijn hier ook op t forum te vinden.
Mark. Je bent vaker bij ons geweest ..... toch.... je weet wat t spul kan en doet!

----------


## MarkRombouts

ik weet dat zowel T10 als Kiva een aardig centje kosten. Maar in mijn ogen zijn deze materialen dat ook zeker waard. Het idee is ook om een beperkte basisset te kopen en deze uit te breiden met inhuur voor grotere klussen.

Ik denk bijvoorbeeld aan 6 kiva of T10's met 2 subben en versterkers, als basis

----------


## rayoflight

Naast de Kiva's heb je ook de Kilo's nodig om een lagere LF response te krijgen
Daarnaast komt ook nog eens de sub om t hoekie kijken. dus je hebt minimaal 6 kiva's, 2 kilo's en twee sub's nodig plus de amps. al die l'acoustics spullen werken op de la4 en de la8 amps(voor de subs). meer info nodig dan weet je me wel te vinden! Gr Ray

----------


## chippie

Als je nog wil inhuren zou ik voor de VRX gaan. Wij hebben dat ook gedaan. 
Bedrijven van collega's hebben deze ook in stock en worden onderling gehuurd en verhuurd.
Omdat ze maar 4 onder elkaar mogen hangen, dat is juist maar meer in relay kan ook. Baskast (918S) erboven en 4 x 932 eronder. Subs gebruiken we de CSR82L van JBL (Customsub). Als je dan Crown I-Tech 4000 of 8000 kunt vinden in 2dehands heb je een mooie set. De instellingen voor elke luidspreker kun je downloaden en inde I-Tech steken. Werkt heel goed mijn inziens.

Klank, kleur, smaak, auto's, vrouwen en andere verschillen van man tot man.  :Wink:

----------


## ethen

vergeet niet dat een la 4 al 5000 euro kost
en een la 8 6500 euro kost

ik weet niet goed wat een kiva gaat kosten maar denk wel iets van 2000 a 3000 euro per kast.

maar ze klinken wel fantastisch.
heb ze op me werkt meerdere maal mogen horen.

met zo als de k1 :Smile:

----------


## Stefaanv

Een tijdje terug ongeveer dezelfde systemen gaan beluisteren. Uiteindelijk voor Coda Audio LA4 systeem gegaan (6 toppen en 6 subs per kant)
Processoren en amps zijn vrij te kiezen, presets worden door Apex geleverd. wij hebben gekozen voor Labs FP10000Q's (2x) en intelli-x² 48. Klinkt echt zeer strak en net iets meer betaalbaar dan kiva. Oa het capitole in Gent is ook overgestapt naar Coda Audio. Neem de tijd om dit te gaan beluisteren, je zal versteld staan.

----------


## MusicXtra

Kom dan ook eens bij mij luisteren.... :Wink:

----------


## qvt

D&B en L'Ac zijn beide fijne kleine systemen dus ik denk dat je meer moet gaan denken aan waar je het in de buurt kunt huren en bij welke importeur je de mooiste deal kunt maken natuurlijk  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## zjeten

Coda klinkt inderdaad ook heel goed.
Was ook in het capitool. Ik denk wel niet dat het capitool is overgeschakeld op coda. Er werd wel een produtie gedaan met ingehuurde coda. Ik kan natuurlijk mis zijn. Ik ga waarschijnlijk de cue four kopen van coda. Intelli x²48 heb ik ook. Heeel tevreden over.
Van mij in combi met vrx en fp10 000. Heel tevreden over. Als je met vrx meer als 1000 man wilt doen word het krap denk ik.
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## frederic

> Coda klinkt inderdaad ook heel goed.
> Was ook in het capitool. Ik denk wel niet dat het capitool is overgeschakeld op coda. Er werd wel een produtie gedaan met ingehuurde coda. Ik kan natuurlijk mis zijn. Ik ga waarschijnlijk de cue four kopen van coda. Intelli x²48 heb ik ook. Heeel tevreden over.
> Van mij in combi met vrx en fp10 000. Heel tevreden over.* Als je met vrx meer als 1000 man wilt doen word het krap denk ik.*
> Groeten,
> Jeffrey



Dat is dan het probleem. 
Je kunt niet meer dan 4 toppen per kant gebruiken.

T10 en L-Acoustics, kun je bijhuren en gewoon matchen.

----------


## daviddewaard

kiva, mooi systeempje, maar niet echt geschikt voor rock en housse werk in grotere zalen met 2x 6,5 inch kun je niet echt veel druk opbouwen. je het hier lowtjes en subs bij nodig en wod al met al denk ik een erg duur grapje.
Db's b t10 ken ik niet.
VRX leuk systeempje voor niet al te grote klussen met 4 toppen draai je met beetje stevig volume max 600 man.

misschien mooi alterntief: JBL vertec 4887 3 weg toppies met 2x 8 low 4x5 mid en 2x 1 inch 
met 6 van deze toppen draai je met gemakt 1000 man.
en zijn best wat bedrijfjes die hier flink wat van hebben staan dus makkelijk bij te huren. en niet mega duur in aanschaf en het klinkt zeer strak

zag laats nog ergens een kompleet setje met 16 toppen en een x aantal subs en flyware van 30.000 te koop staan heb je voor weing een heeele dikke set.

----------


## frederic

> kiva, mooi systeempje, maar *niet echt geschikt voor rock en housse* werk in grotere zalen met 2x 6,5 inch kun je niet echt veel druk opbouwen. je het hier lowtjes en subs bij nodig en wod al met al denk ik een erg duur grapje.
> Db's b t10 ken ik niet.
> VRX leuk systeempje voor niet al te grote klussen met 4 toppen draai je met beetje stevig volume max 600 man.
> 
> misschien mooi alterntief: JBL vertec 4887 3 weg toppies met 2x 8 low 4x5 mid en 2x 1 inch 
> met 6 van deze toppen draai je met gemakt 1000 man.
> en zijn best wat bedrijfjes die hier flink wat van hebben staan dus makkelijk bij te huren. en niet mega duur in aanschaf en het klinkt zeer strak
> 
> zag laats nog ergens een kompleet setje met 16 toppen en een x aantal subs en flyware van 30.000 te koop staan heb je voor weing een heeele dikke set.



Waar haal je dat?

----------


## Timo Beckman

Kijk een beetje uit met dat vertec zeker met de kleinere array's . 
Ik heb niks als ellende gehad met dat spul en het lag nooit aan de spullen volgens de distributie .
Alles "draaide" op JBL settings met oa limiter settings van JBL en toch klapte er geregeld speakers uit .

Hetzelfde gaat voor die crown amps . Ik heb op een festival meegemaakt dat een hd5000 amp (nieuw uit doos) er gewoon mee kapte na een dagje werk . Betreffende amp stond niet eens zijn best te doen (25% van zijn vermogen) maar bij de laatste act van dat festival klapte dat kreng er gewoon uit .

Het bedrijf waar ik toen voor werkte had standaard 1 of 2 x-tra versterkers bij zich voor het geval dat er weer wat kapot ging . Ik snap dat er wel eens wat kapot kan gaan maar niet met de regelmaat waar dit bij dat bedrijf gebeurde .

Die VRX'en kun je absoluut niet vergelijken met die D&B en l'acoustic sets . De lat ligt bij L'acoustic en D&B een stuk hoger (de prijs ook trouwens maar goed is ook logisch)

----------


## daviddewaard

> Waar haal je dat?



http://www.bobkelly.co.uk

----------


## daviddewaard

> Kijk een beetje uit met dat vertec zeker met de kleinere array's . 
> Ik heb niks als ellende gehad met dat spul en het lag nooit aan de spullen volgens de distributie .
> Alles "draaide" op JBL settings met oa limiter settings van JBL en toch klapte er geregeld speakers uit .
> 
> Hetzelfde gaat voor die crown amps . Ik heb op een festival meegemaakt dat een hd5000 amp (nieuw uit doos) er gewoon mee kapte na een dagje werk . Betreffende amp stond niet eens zijn best te doen (25% van zijn vermogen) maar bij de laatste act van dat festival klapte dat kreng er gewoon uit .
> 
> Het bedrijf waar ik toen voor werkte had standaard 1 of 2 x-tra versterkers bij zich voor het geval dat er weer wat kapot ging . Ik snap dat er wel eens wat kapot kan gaan maar niet met de regelmaat waar dit bij dat bedrijf gebeurde .
> 
> Die VRX'en kun je absoluut niet vergelijken met die D&B en l'acoustic sets . De lat ligt bij L'acoustic en D&B een stuk hoger (de prijs ook trouwens maar goed is ook logisch)




ik wark een behoorlijk wat jaartjes als vertec systeem tech voor diverse bedrijven en werk er heel veel mee en heb nog nooit meegemaakt dat er een driver is uitgeklapt ( de orinele jbl limitier settings kunnen 6 uur vol in de limit draaien zonder stuk te gaan maar raad ik af)
als je met dit systeem overweg kan kan je het net zo goed laten kinken en v-dosc o.i.d)

er is inderdaad een tijdje een slechte batch i-tech's geweest heb er ook behoorlijk wat gezeik mee gehad.

----------


## dj-inkognito

> http://www.bobkelly.co.uk



die vertec set die jij aanhaald 30.000?? doe er nog maar 19.000 bij dan die set kost 49.000 euro. kan hem op die site in elk geval niet vinden voor minder dan dit bedrag.


als het geld er voor is. zou ik zeker voor de l'acoustics gaan, kost wat maar dan heb je wel wat.

----------


## MusicXtra

> als het geld er voor is. zou ik zeker voor de l'acoustics gaan, kost wat maar dan heb je wel wat.



Schiet alleen niet echt op als je een supercompacte line-array koopt waar je vervolgens nog extra low kastjes bij moet plaatsen. Dan doe je er volgens mij beter aan een iets krachtiger dubbel 8 of 10" line-array te kopen. Daarmee heb je dan het voordeel dat het low beter koppelt en dus ook verder draagt.

----------


## ethen

of je koop de kudo van l'acoustic 
weet niet of dat in jouw budget past

weet niet of de kara genoeg bass kan geven

----------


## frederic

> die vertec set die jij aanhaald 30.000?? doe er nog maar 19.000 bij dan die set kost 49.000 euro. kan hem op die site in elk geval niet vinden voor minder dan dit bedrag.
> 
> 
> als het geld er voor is. zou ik zeker voor de l'acoustics gaan, kost wat maar dan heb je wel wat.



Bovendien geen garantie of niets. Met deze bedragen zou dit toch mogen.  :Confused:

----------


## sis

> Bovendien geen garantie of niets. Met deze bedragen zou dit toch mogen.



Ik zit hier al jaren op dit geweldig forum .
Geef mij een klein EAW setje en je kan zo alles opruimen.
Als je wil weten welke ...
Ik hoor het wel  :Big Grin: 
sis

----------


## MarkRombouts

@sis: als je een vergelijkbare tip hebt, ben ik zeker geinteresseerd. Kan alleen zo vlug geen contact info van je vinden, dus vandaar hier de vraag.

Wat betreft D&B T10, combineert dit ook goed met Qsubs en B2 ? of moet je per se de B4 of Tsub gebruiken ??

----------


## Timo Beckman

> ik wark een behoorlijk wat jaartjes als vertec systeem tech voor diverse bedrijven en werk er heel veel mee en heb nog nooit meegemaakt dat er een driver is uitgeklapt ( de orinele jbl limitier settings kunnen 6 uur vol in de limit draaien zonder stuk te gaan maar raad ik af)
> als je met dit systeem overweg kan kan je het net zo goed laten kinken en v-dosc o.i.d)
> 
> er is inderdaad een tijdje een slechte batch i-tech's geweest heb er ook behoorlijk wat gezeik mee gehad.



Ik kan alleen maar zeggen wat mijn ervaring is met JBL . Oude sets heb ik de meest bizarre mishandeling zien overleven maar dat mini array van ze ....
Ik krijg ze wel aan het klinken uit eindelijk maar vertrouw ze niet na al die onzin die ik er mee heb gehad .....

nb. er is van uit de importeur naar dat bedrijf gezegd dat op 8 toppen per kant 5000 man gedraaid kon worden ...... suc6 maar ik zou het niet doen 800 mischien maar dan nog vertrouw ik die speakers niet .

By the way Ik had het niet over itech maar over de hd serie is een wat andere prijs klasse . Moet er wel bij zeggen dat die itech's het zo af en toe langer vol hielden dan die HD's

----------


## RemcoPeters

Volgens mij staan er bij Holland-PA nog wat KF730 kastjes. Is dit niks voor jou?

----------


## MarkRombouts

nee, niet echt mijn smaak, en ook niet echt vergelijkbaar met de voorgestelde opties. Vooral voor de kleinere opdrachten niet echt bruikbaar.

Voorkeur gaat momenteel uit naar de T10, ivm de toepassingsmogelijkheden van 3 x T10 op statief in beugel. In combi met een sub een mooi compact setje, en makkelijk uit te breiden voor grotere klussen.

----------


## MusicXtra

Waar ergens in NL zit je?

----------


## MusicSupport

> @sis: als je een vergelijkbare tip hebt, ben ik zeker geinteresseerd. Kan alleen zo vlug geen contact info van je vinden, dus vandaar hier de vraag.
> 
> Wat betreft D&B T10, combineert dit ook goed met Qsubs en B2 ? of moet je per se de B4 of Tsub gebruiken ??



T10 combineert zeker in de opstelling die jij in gedachten hebt (3 topjes in een bracket) erg goed met zowel Q-Sub als B4's. B4's dragen wat minder ver (15") en de Q-Sub levert een wat diepere punch! De processing op de D12's met T10's is op alle punten subliem en levert geen tekorten (ook niet met 2x 6,5"!

De T-Subs zijn echt als low extension voor de T10 array bedoelt. Bij arrays met meer dan 4 kastjes is dit wel een voorwaarde om het mid en midlaag in het systeem lekkerder te krijgen. De T-Sub heeft een hele hoop power maar is niet echt als subwoofer bedoeld. In theatertoepassing zou dit weer wel goed kunnen!

En met T10 ben je knetterflexibel vanwege de draaibare hoorn (zonder gereedschap!) ; dat is een unique selling point waar weinig tot geen andere A merken tegenop kunnen.

Ik zou Mark ook willen adviseren ook eens met MusicXtra te praten. Zijn systemen zijn behoorlijk voor elkaar en wie weet...

----------


## RemcoPeters

Je zou dan ook nog de Q-serie (met name Q1) van D&B kunnen overwegen. Loepzuiver voor de kleine feesten en gaat daarbij ook nog eens loeihard voor de grote feesten.

----------


## Timo Beckman

Waar zoek je naar in het nieuw aan te schaffen systeem ? 
Elk systeem heeft zijn voor en nadelen dus zul je hier ook ter dege over nagedacht hebben .
Dat idee betreffende de vision acoustic array is niet gek . Dit is een set die zonder meer mee kan met de grote merken .

----------


## qvt

> Je zou dan ook nog de Q-serie (met name Q1) van D&B kunnen overwegen. Loepzuiver voor de kleine feesten en gaat daarbij ook nog eens loeihard voor de grote feesten.



Maar als je die kant op wil kun je ook voor L'Ac Kara kijken, dat klinkt geweldig.. kan ook veel volume maken.. is licht.. is op meerdere plaatsen in nederland in te huren.. internationaal ridervriendelijk.. Wel duur, speakers bumpers bekabeling amps en je praat al snel over een ton!

----------


## sis

> @sis: als je een vergelijkbare tip hebt, ben ik zeker geinteresseerd. Kan alleen zo vlug geen contact info van je vinden, dus vandaar hier de vraag.
> 
> Wat betreft D&B T10, combineert dit ook goed met Qsubs en B2 ? of moet je per se de B4 of Tsub gebruiken ??



Nou, het is ooit DE enige 15 " subkast die gemaakt is door EAW .
Samen met de juiste processor ( MX100 of 250 ) .
12 kastjes ( 1200 tot 1500 AES ) 
Awel je kan alles wat 18" is inpakken en wegwezen.
Duidelijk zo Mark.
sis

----------


## frederic

Aan TS, met uw keuze voor T10 zal je zeker niet miskozen hebben.

Ik zou aan beide kanten 2 B4 subjes zetten. Is 15", maar drukt genoeg in het laag. (in het concept mini line array)
Het inzetten van extra B2 subs denk ik niet dat je het zult redden met 3 topjes per kant.

----------


## MarkRombouts

ik snap dat het een beetje in verhouding moet blijven, dat lijkt me logisch.

Een basissetje met 2 x 3 T10 op paaltjes op een Qsub of B4 lijkt me mooi voor wat kleinere dingen.

Setje met 6 of 8 T10 per kant gevlogen met daaronder dan 2 Qsubs en een B2 of zo lijkt me wel mooi voor wat grotere dingen. De vraag is dan echter of je ook Tsubs nodig hebt om de 6,5"  uit de T10 te helpen in het low mid ???

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ik kan alleen maar zeggen wat mijn ervaring is met JBL . Oude sets heb ik de meest bizarre mishandeling zien overleven maar dat mini array van ze ....
> Ik krijg ze wel aan het klinken uit eindelijk maar vertrouw ze niet na al die onzin die ik er mee heb gehad .....
> 
> nb. er is van uit de importeur naar dat bedrijf gezegd dat op 8 toppen per kant 5000 man gedraaid kon worden ...... suc6 maar ik zou het niet doen 800 mischien maar dan nog vertrouw ik die speakers niet .
> 
> By the way Ik had het niet over itech maar over de hd serie is een wat andere prijs klasse . Moet er wel bij zeggen dat die itech's het zo af en toe langer vol hielden dan die HD's



ik had het ook over hd's :-)
was dat mini vertec waar jij mee draaide de 4887 of 4886 of terwijl de allerkleinste met 6 in of de normale mini met 8 inch.
maar in ieder geval kan je met bijde sytemen geen 5000 maan draaien met 8 toppen met 8 toppen 4887 haal je denk max 1500 man mee.
voor 5000 man kom je toch al gauw aan de grotere vertec kasten

----------


## daviddewaard

> die vertec set die jij aanhaald 30.000?? doe er nog maar 19.000 bij dan die set kost 49.000 euro. kan hem op die site in elk geval niet vinden voor minder dan dit bedrag.
> 
> 
> als het geld er voor is. zou ik zeker voor de l'acoustics gaan, kost wat maar dan heb je wel wat.



de set van 49000 is niet die ik bedoel dat is een 4889 systeem met dubbel 15 inch

ik bedoelde het 4887 systeem die staat op de site voor 32450 incl 4 bumbers en subs

----------


## Timo Beckman

> ik had het ook over hd's :-)
> was dat mini vertec waar jij mee draaide de 4887 of 4886 of terwijl de allerkleinste met 6 in of de normale mini met 8 inch.
> maar in ieder geval kan je met bijde sytemen geen 5000 maan draaien met 8 toppen met 8 toppen 4887 haal je denk max 1500 man mee.
> voor 5000 man kom je toch al gauw aan de grotere vertec kasten



Was de 4887 en dat was het geen wat ik ook zei maar onze vrienden uit utrecht en belgie hebben die set verkocht met die opmerking (5000 man bedoel ik dan).
Maar goed voor mij geen JBL als het aan mij ligt (ligt meestal niet aan mij dus....) .

----------


## jakkes72

> Nou, het is ooit DE enige 15 " subkast die gemaakt is door EAW .
> Samen met de juiste processor ( MX100 of 250 ) .
> 12 kastjes ( 1200 tot 1500 AES ) 
> Awel je kan alles wat 18" is inpakken en wegwezen.
> Duidelijk zo Mark.
> sis



Hallo Sis,
Volgens mij heb/had je tekeningen van de SB150's...?
Zou je die kunnen/willen delen?

----------


## e-sonic

Ik was op de site van Heuff een berichtje aan het zetten en zag een xlc dvx systeem staan.

volgens spec een combi van 12", 2x 6,5" en 2x compressie driver. 
het zijn 19? kasten.

Ik ken het systeem verder niet, zit een beetje op de grens van mijn werkgebied..

Groet jurjen

----------


## MusicXtra

Zaterdag is de line-array te beluisteren bij een live band in Breukelen. :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> Zaterdag is de line-array te beluisteren bij een live band in Breukelen.



Waarom moet dat altijd zo ver zijn in het verre holland?  :Cool:

----------


## daviddewaard

> Ik was op de site van Heuff een berichtje aan het zetten en zag een xlc dvx systeem staan.
> 
> volgens spec een combi van 12", 2x 6,5" en 2x compressie driver. 
> het zijn 19? kasten.
> 
> Ik ken het systeem verder niet, zit een beetje op de grens van mijn werkgebied..
> 
> Groet jurjen




als je echt een miskoop wil doen moet je dat kopen.
dat systeem klinkt als een op hol geslagen goederentrein... en dat is nog wel subtiel uitgedrukt

----------


## e-sonic

ik woon gelukkig niet meer bij het spoor, we hebben in oosterhout wel een goederen spoor, maar die rijden niet zo hard meer...

Was zo'n typering nog niet tegengekomen.....

----------


## MusicXtra

> Waarom moet dat altijd zo ver zijn in het verre holland?



Tsja, voor mij is het een thuiswedstrijdje. :Big Grin:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Het blijft toch een lastige keuze moet ik zeggen.

De genoemde systemen zijn prima inzetbaar voor de klussen die ik doe, en met inhuur uit te breiden voor de grotere opdrachten.

Echter als je gaat kijken naar het kostenplaatje, zowel voor mij als voor de klant, wordt het toch lastig.

Met de kleinere array speakers als Kiva en T10 ben je altijd genoodzaakt er minimaal 2 of 3 in te zetten. (T10 kan ook in point source, maar dat zal in mijn geval niet vaak voldoende zijn).

De kosten worden dan zowel voor de aanschaf als voor de verhuur aardig hoog. Zeker als je dit gaat vergelijken met minder flexibele systemen met bijvoorbeeld conventionele topkasten.

Blijft dus de vraag wat verstandig is om te doen. Kijken naar een wat groter systeem waarbij je met enkele topkasten ook al een setje kunt wegzetten, en dan wat inleveren op flexibiliteit ?? 

Wat ook een optie is de aanschaf van toppen die bij grotere opdrachten kunnen worden ingezet als monitor (of uiteraard als infill, maar dat kan eigenlijk altijd wel). Wat dan ideaal zou zijn is het hanteren van 1 type kast voor zowel monitor als FOH/Infill. Combineren met subs en je bent ook aardig flexibel.

Nu beschik ik al over een 6 tal D&B Max12 monitors en gebruik ik deze ook wel eens als topje. Maar ben daar toch niet zo van overtuigd. Ik gebruik deze met Crown XTi2000 versterkers. Gaat dit klankmatig gezien met D6 of D12 veel beter ??

Andere opties zijn er dan natuurlijk legio: JBL SRX712m. L'acoustics XT12.

Daarbij speelt nog steeds natuurlijk de mogelijkheden tot inhuur. Waarbij JBL SRX/VRX en D&B in de regio ruim vertegenwoordigd zijn. L'acoustics Kiva ook, maar de rest ??

----------


## zjeten

Ik ben ook de srx712 aan het overwegen voor monitors.
Heb daarvoor xti4000 maar als je kijkt welk vermogen je in die monitors moet steken. Ik ga waarschijnlijk voor coda. Cue four heeft een veel hoger rendement. Moet nog een audio test horen maar zijn 3 weg monitors.
Heb wel al hun line array gehoort en dit was echt wel top.
Zeker eens apex contacteren in combi met lab voor een demo.
Groeten,
Jefrey

----------


## frederic

> Het blijft toch een lastige keuze moet ik zeggen.
> 
> De genoemde systemen zijn prima inzetbaar voor de klussen die ik doe, en met inhuur uit te breiden voor de grotere opdrachten.
> 
> Echter als je gaat kijken naar het kostenplaatje, zowel voor mij als voor de klant, wordt het toch lastig.
> 
> Met de kleinere array speakers als Kiva en T10 ben je altijd genoodzaakt er minimaal 2 of 3 in te zetten. (T10 kan ook in point source, maar dat zal in mijn geval niet vaak voldoende zijn).
> 
> De kosten worden dan zowel voor de aanschaf als voor de verhuur aardig hoog. Zeker als je dit gaat vergelijken met minder flexibele systemen met bijvoorbeeld conventionele topkasten.
> ...



Ik heb nog nooit D&B maxen op een crownversterker gehoord, maar als ik mijn ellebogen mag vertrouwen, ben ik er vrij zeker van dat een D6/ D12 met D&B max module veel meer rendement geeft, en veel minder EQ problemen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb binnenkort een klusje met de Maxen staan. Ik ga maar gewoon eens een D6/12 inhuren, dan weet ik het in ieder geval.

Ik zal mijn bevinden en eventuele uiteindelijke conclusie zeker laten weten.

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb binnenkort een klusje met de Maxen staan. Ik ga maar gewoon eens een D6/12 inhuren, dan weet ik het in ieder geval.
> 
> Ik zal mijn bevinden en eventuele uiteindelijke conclusie zeker laten weten.



Zeker opletten dat je de juiste processor module gebruikt.  :Wink:

----------


## MarkRombouts

@frederic: ik zal het doorgeven bij de bestelling  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## frederic

> @frederic: ik zal het doorgeven bij de bestelling



je zou er mee lachen, maar we hebben hier nog volk over de vloer gehad die een C7 set aan het testen was met de verkeerde module. 
Het klonk niet goed beweerde hij.  :Big Grin:

----------


## btvmaarten

Ik mis in het namen lijstje Electro Voice,

Telkens meer bedrijven die EV kopen, het is overal in nederland goed in te huren als je extra speakers nodig hebt en het is makkelijk in gebruik niet zwaar bij tillen. O en het klinkt geweldig en is niet duur.

De nieuw Phoenix set is erg goed, wat ik tot nu toe heb gehoord.
De RX series zijn goed voor bandjes en andere bezigheden.

Het XLD line array systeem is voor klein/middelgrote zalen erg goed toereikend, klinkt fris en fruitig, ook in het laag.
Wij draaien regelmatig met 3 Xlines en 4 XLD per kant in grote zalen en zijn er zeer content mee. 

MOcht je wat horen/bekijken laat maar weten, kan natuurlijk ook bij de importeur maar bij ons krijg je een koekje bij de koffie :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## @ndrew

> Ik kan alleen maar zeggen wat mijn ervaring is met JBL . Oude sets heb ik de meest bizarre mishandeling zien overleven maar dat mini array van ze ....
> Ik krijg ze wel aan het klinken uit eindelijk maar vertrouw ze niet na al die onzin die ik er mee heb gehad .....
> 
> nb. er is van uit de importeur naar dat bedrijf gezegd dat op 8 toppen per kant 5000 man gedraaid kon worden ...... suc6 maar ik zou het niet doen 800 mischien maar dan nog vertrouw ik die speakers niet .
> 
> By the way Ik had het niet over itech maar over de hd serie is een wat andere prijs klasse . Moet er wel bij zeggen dat die itech's het zo af en toe langer vol hielden dan die HD's



hoogst waarschijnlijk kun jij net overweg met jbl . ik ken een bedrijf die draait rustig met 2x vrx932 per kant en 3x 718 per kant op ze sloffen 2000man met aangepaste setting in de itechs. dus ik zie t probleem niet.

groeten

----------


## MusicSupport

> hoogst waarschijnlijk kun jij net overweg met jbl . ik ken een bedrijf die draait rustig met 2x vrx932 per kant en 3x 718 per kant op ze sloffen 2000man met aangepaste setting in de itechs. dus ik zie t probleem niet.
> 
> groeten



Tjsaaa; dat doe ik ook met 2 Q1s en 3 Qsubs per kant niet. Wat een onzin reactie! 

Okey, met klassieke muziek, maar niet met een liveband of act!

----------


## zjeten

Ik heb zelf vrx en ik vind niet dat je daar 2000 man mee aankan.
Deze zomer nog een optreden gezien hier in belgie van filip kowlier in
ieper voor toch wel een 2 a 3000 man en dat deden ze met 4 vrx toppen ,5 srx718 per kant met na x aantal meter nog eens 2 x 2vrx delay.
En als je met vrx zo'n oppervlakte moet doen hoor je toch dat je klankmatig een heel stuk kwaliteit verliest en er noodzaak is aan een groter systeem. Ik snap de desbetreffende firma natuurlijk ook.
Ik zou ook liever mijn kasten inzetten ipv bij te huren.
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## frederic

> hoogst waarschijnlijk kun jij net overweg met jbl . ik ken een bedrijf die draait rustig met 2x vrx932 per kant en 3x 718 per kant op ze sloffen 2000man met aangepaste setting in de itechs. dus ik zie t probleem niet.
> 
> groeten

----------


## frederic

> Ik heb zelf vrx en ik vind niet dat je daar 2000 man mee aankan.
> Deze zomer nog een optreden gezien hier in belgie van filip kowlier in
> ieper voor toch wel een 2 a 3000 man en dat deden ze met 4 vrx toppen ,5 srx718 per kant met na x aantal meter nog eens 2 x 2vrx delay.
> En als je met vrx zo'n oppervlakte moet doen hoor je toch dat je klankmatig een heel stuk kwaliteit verliest en er noodzaak is aan een groter systeem. Ik snap de desbetreffende firma natuurlijk ook.
> Ik zou ook liever mijn kasten inzetten ipv bij te huren.
> Groeten,
> Jeffrey



Dit doe je idd niet. Zeker geen band.
Dit weekend hebben ze JBL VRX gebruikt bij ons in de feesttent 2 per kant, voor +/- 500 man.
De toppen zaten op hun tandvlees.

----------


## 4AC

Tweemaal 12" per kant voor 2000 man... dan mag ik toch hopen dat 'dat bedrijf' er het handboekje _tovenarij voor dummy's_ bij hebben gedaan.

@TS: waarom niet een degelijk conventioneel systeem? Toppen nemen die qua spreiding ook met meerdere kasten gebruikt kunnen worden. Voor de écht grote klussen gebruik je die vervolgens als delay, monitor, infill of whatever.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## frederic

> Tweemaal 12" per kant voor 2000 man... dan mag ik toch hopen dat 'dat bedrijf' er het handboekje _tovenarij voor dummy's_ bij hebben gedaan.
> 
> @TS: waarom niet een degelijk conventioneel systeem? Toppen nemen die qua spreiding ook met meerdere kasten gebruikt kunnen worden. Voor de écht grote klussen gebruik je die vervolgens als delay, monitor, infill of whatever.
> 
> Mvg,
> 
> Teun



Ik vermoed omdat een modulair systeem als een line array makkelijker kan uitgebreid worden indien nodig, en minder ruimte in beslag neemt.

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Ik heb binnenkort een klusje met de Maxen staan. Ik ga maar gewoon eens een D6/12 inhuren, dan weet ik het in ieder geval.
> 
> Ik zal mijn bevinden en eventuele uiteindelijke conclusie zeker laten weten.



Afgelopen week gedraaid met de D&B Max12's op de D&B D6 versterker. Is erg goed gegaan. Het was een toneelstuk, waarbij dus vooral spraak versterkt moest worden. Hierin zijn de Maxen zowiezo erg goed. In combinatie met de D6 versterker was het zeker voor elkaar.

Het grootste verschil in geluidskwaliteit was in mijn ogen het gebruik van de digitale AES-EBU ingang op de D6 ipv de analoge ingang. De XTi2000 kan ik alleen analoog aansluiten. Verschil tussen mijn Max12 preset op de XTi2000 en de D6 wanneer beide analoog werden aangesloten was vrij miniem. Door het gebruik van een AES-EBU uitgang op mijn LS9 werd het geluid wel duidelijk beter. Ik heb dit niet meer vergeleken met de XTi2000 via de Benchmark convertor wegens tijdgebrek.

Ook al was ik erg tevreden over het resultaat blijft mijn mening voor de Max12 als topkast ongewijzigd. Ik vind deze daarvoor minder geschikt, ook in combi met de D6/12. Zijn er hier mensen die de Max(12) wel geregeld gebruiken als top ??

Helaas blijft mijn keuze dus nog moeilijk, maar we gaan er mee verder.

----------


## qvt

Mischien vind je het niks, maar de nieuwe L'Acoustics ARCS is uit  :Smile:  De oude versie was in mijn ogen al een van de fijnste kastjes en nu de nieuwe dezelfde drivers als het k1 systeem bevat zal dat alleen maar beter zijn geworden.

----------


## MarkRombouts

ARCS is geen kandidaat voor aanschaf. 

Is in mijn ogen een veel groter systeem, aangezien je deze met minimaal 3 kasten per kant moet inzetten. Niet echt geschikt voor een cafeetje dus......

Klinkt wel erg goed overigens, en voor grotere sets zeker de moeite om in te huren.

----------


## frederic

Arcs lijkt me ook niet echt geschikt voor uw toepassing.

----------


## MusicXtra

Nieuwe systeem van Vision Acoustics zou wel eens wat voor je kunnen zijn, erg compact, licht (35kg), krachtig, powered en non powered versie en heel erg schaalbaar van klein kroegje tot klein festival van pakweg 1500 man publiek.

----------


## frederic

Wat kost zo'n rioolbuis?

----------


## MusicXtra

> Wat kost zo'n rioolbuis?



Verwacht je van mij nu een antwoord? :EEK!: 
Het gaat om dit setje:

----------


## frederic

Ik vind dat niet terug op de website van Vision acoustics?

http://www.visionacoustics.nl/

----------


## MusicXtra

> Ik vind dat niet terug op de website van Vision acoustics?
> 
> http://www.visionacoustics.nl/



Kijk hier maar eens. :Wink: 
En als je serieus interesse in een systeem van ons hebt stuur me dan maar een mail met wat je hebben wilt.

----------


## frederic

> Kijk hier maar eens.
> En als je serieus interesse in een systeem van ons hebt stuur me dan maar een mail met wat je hebben wilt.



 Interesse wel, alleen wat krap bij kas voor de moment.  :Embarrassment:

----------


## MarkRombouts

@musicxtra: kun je misschien wat meer info geven ?

Via mail mag ook. Vraag harold het adres maar.

----------


## frederic

> @musicxtra: kun je misschien wat meer info geven ?
> 
> Via mail mag ook. Vraag harold het adres maar.



Vind ik wel een beetje raar. 
Hier een merk en tekening naar voorschuiven zonder enige info te geven, en vervolgens op hun eigen website is geen fluit terug te vinden. 
En dan verschieten dat we hier schuine commentaar geven op het model dat wel staat op die site.  :EEK!:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Vind ik wel een beetje raar. 
> Hier een merk en tekening naar voorschuiven zonder enige info te geven, en vervolgens op hun eigen website is geen fluit terug te vinden. 
> En dan verschieten dat we hier schuine commentaar geven op het model dat wel staat op die site.



Als je ff nadenkt waarom het slechts een flauw plaatje is weet je ook dat dit nog in het prototype stadium verkeerd. 
En ik verschiet niet van schuine commentaar, alleen verkopen wij geen rioolbuizen. :Wink:

----------


## frederic

> Als je ff nadenkt waarom het slechts een flauw plaatje is weet je ook dat dit nog in het prototype stadium verkeerd. 
> En ik verschiet niet van schuine commentaar, alleen verkopen wij geen rioolbuizen.



Je bent dus al het vel van de beer aan het verkopen, vooralleer hij geschoten is?  :Wink:

----------


## moderator

zullen we het in deze discussie dan maar even houden bij types waar ervaringen van bekend zijn?
De vraag was niet om een blik op de toekomst te werpen, daar zijn andere discussie onderwerpen voor!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Gisteren een klus gedaan met een L'acoustics Kiva setje.

2 x 6 topjes met 4 SB18 subs.

Was voor een ledenvergadering en is mij zeer goed bevallen. Kankmatig echt goed, super lichte kastjes en eenvoudige rigging. Echt een mooi systeem in mijn ogen voor dit soort toepassingen. Ook voor kleinere live settings goed in te zetten, maar dan wel in combinatie met Kilo's.

Binnenkort ook eens proberen een vergelijkbare situatie met D&B T10 te draaien, dan kunnen we zien wat de verschillen/overeenkomsten zijn.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Gisteren een klus gedaan met een L'acoustics Kiva setje.
> 
> 2 x 6 topjes met 4 SB18 subs.
> 
> Was voor een ledenvergadering en is mij zeer goed bevallen. Kankmatig echt goed, super lichte kastjes en eenvoudige rigging. Echt een mooi systeem in mijn ogen voor dit soort toepassingen. Ook voor kleinere live settings goed in te zetten, maar dan wel in combinatie met Kilo's.
> 
> Binnenkort ook eens proberen een vergelijkbare situatie met D&B T10 te draaien, dan kunnen we zien wat de verschillen/overeenkomsten zijn.



Kiva is een geweldig systeem Mark! Was mijn eerste overweging voordat T10 is binnengehaald. Dan kun je binnen deze kwaliteits groep ook Adamson Metrix binnen halen. Echter wat T10 zo universeel maakt is dat je ze met een zwenkbeugeltje en de draaibare hoorn zo omtovert in een point source en je ze dus ook los kan inzetten. 

Kiva en T10 zijn technisch behoorlijk aan elkaar gewaagd. De klank is bij L'Ac wat anders. Waar het hem in zit kan ik niet echt zeggen.

Ennuh had je echt 4x 18" nodig voor een vergadering  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MarkRombouts

Nee 4 x SB18 was nogal overdreven. Maar dat was nu eenmaal het setje. We hebben dit wel Cardoide gedraaid met de L'acoustics settings in de LA4. waarschijnlijk was 1 x SB18 ook wel voldoende geweest. :Big Grin: 

Karin Bloemen kwam ook nog wat zingen, na de vergadering gepresenteerd te hebben.

Was wel een leuke dag werken, beetje ver in Zuidlaren, maar ja. Mijn opdrachtgever zit ook niet dichtbij, maar gelukkig ook weer niet zo ver weg.

----------


## qvt

> Kiva en T10 zijn technisch behoorlijk aan elkaar gewaagd. De klank is bij L'Ac wat anders. Waar het hem in zit kan ik niet echt zeggen.



Aan de combinatie van drivers/hoorn/processing

----------


## MusicXtra

L'Acoustics Kiva is een echt line-source systeem waar de d&B T10 en min of meer conventioneel kastje is die je toevallig als een line-array op kunt hangen. Groot verschil zal er zitten in het geluidsbeeld in het far-field en het feit dat bij d&B altijd kamfilter effecten op zullen treden bij gebruik van meerdere kasten. Simpel omdat het hoog steeds overlap heeft door het ontbreken van een echte wave-guide.

----------


## MusicSupport

> L'Acoustics Kiva is een echt line-source systeem waar de d&B T10 en min of meer conventioneel kastje is die je toevallig als een line-array op kunt hangen. Groot verschil zal er zitten in het geluidsbeeld in het far-field en het feit dat bij d&B altijd kamfilter effecten op zullen treden bij gebruik van meerdere kasten. Simpel omdat het hoog steeds overlap heeft door het ontbreken van een echte wave-guide.



Graag je toelichting waarom de T10 geen line source array is; maar een line array? Is de voorwaarde WST? Dat suggereert dat alles zonder L'ac waveguide geen line source array mag heten? (Of moet ik nu weer in m'n groene boek kijken?) Ik denk dat los van meneer Heil's theorieën fabrikanten als d&b, Adamson en consorten toch behoorlijk conform deze theorieën werken..

Van de webstie van d&b over de T10:
"The HF driver is fitted to a unique waveguide horn producing vertical  line source directivity with a 90° horizontal pattern that is maintained  down to approximately 600 Hz."





> Aan de combinatie van drivers/hoorn/processing



Joh  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ! Dat snapt deze jongen ook. (NOFI) Je hoort het verschil ik processing en klankkleur maar ik was op zoek naar een muzikalere beschrijving dan een technische  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

> Graag je toelichting waarom de T10 geen line source array is; maar een line array? Is de voorwaarde WST? Dat suggereert dat alles zonder L'ac waveguide geen line source array mag heten?



Een echte line-source heeft een wave-guide die ervoor zorgt dat de geluidsgolven over de hele hoogte van de hoorn met elkaar in fase zijn. Door cancellation ontstaat hier de sterke verticale bundeling.
De T10 is, voor zover ik kan nagaan, niet met een soortgelijke wave-guide uitgerust, de verticale bundeling ontstaat hier door mechanische beperking.
De L'Acoustic wave-guide is niet de enige weg die naar Rome leidt, zolang er gezorgd wordt dat de geluidsgolven over de hele hoogte van de weergever met elkaar in fase staan is er sprake van een lijnbron. Een ribbon driver voldoet bijvoorbeeld ook aan die voorwaarden, alle EAW line-array's overduidelijk niet. Dat wil overigens niet zeggen dat het geen bruikbare systemen zijn.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Gisteren bij de musical Zorro geweest in theater aan de Parade den Bosch. Ook daar een L'acoustics Kiva systeem in gebruik gehoord. Klonk erg goed, spraakverstaanbaarheid lag erg hoog en muziek klonk vol en gedetailleerd. Het was naar mijn smaak af en toe (zeker na de pauze) wat te hard, maar het klonk wel echt goed, dus wat dat betreft geen klagen.

De set was hier wel bijzonder opgehangen. De twee bananen waren opgebouwd uit Kiva en Kilo. Hierbij hingen er bovenaan de array een aantal (ik dacht 5 of 6) Kiva, daaronder 4 Kilo's en daaronder weer een aantal (6?) Kiva's ? Ik heb niet verder gekeken of ik kon ontdekken hoe dit was opgehangen, maar vond het wel wat vreemd om te zien. Het was op zich wel logisch, met de bovenste Kiva's kunnen ze het balkon voorzien, met de onderste de zaal. Ik ben echter benieuwd of ze dit met de standaard rigging van L'acoustics hebben kunnen maken, of dat hier een custom set voor bedacht is. Normaal is het volgens mij alleen toegestaan om de Kilo's bovenin de array te hangen en de Kiva's eronder.

Iemand een idee ??

Was trouwens een leuke musical. Goede muziek (erg goede gitarist !!), leuk spel en veel dynamiek. Echt temperamantvol.

----------


## qvt

> Joh ! Dat snapt deze jongen ook. (NOFI) Je hoort het verschil ik processing en klankkleur maar ik was op zoek naar een muzikalere beschrijving dan een technische



Ik was op het tijd van schrijven (typen) te simpel door vermoeidheid denk ik  :Embarrassment:  de klank is in mijn ogen de techniek erachter icm de smaak en doelstelling van de ontwerpers.

----------


## MusicSupport

> Een echte line-source heeft een wave-guide die ervoor zorgt dat de geluidsgolven over de hele hoogte van de hoorn met elkaar in fase zijn. Door cancellation ontstaat hier de sterke verticale bundeling.
> De T10 is, voor zover ik kan nagaan, niet met een soortgelijke wave-guide uitgerust, de verticale bundeling ontstaat hier door mechanische beperking.
> De L'Acoustic wave-guide is niet de enige weg die naar Rome leidt, zolang er gezorgd wordt dat de geluidsgolven over de hele hoogte van de weergever met elkaar in fase staan is er sprake van een lijnbron. Een ribbon driver voldoet bijvoorbeeld ook aan die voorwaarden, alle EAW line-array's overduidelijk niet. Dat wil overigens niet zeggen dat het geen bruikbare systemen zijn.



Sander; heb even gewacht met reageren; druk weekend en op cursus bij d&b in Duitsland. Ik wil je toch even verwijzen naar de specs; de T10 is toch echt een line source array daar er met een waveguide gewerkt wordt. http://www.dbaudio.com/en/systems/black/t-series/t10/ 

Q1 is bijvoorbeeld geen line source systeem; deze heeft een wave shaping CD horn met vaste openingshoek (15 graden) . Echter in de praktijk is de koppeling van 6 of meer kasten Q1 (terwijl je de vertikale openingshoek rond de 50 graden wilt houden) toch zeer behoorlijk te noemen. T series hebben echt een ander gedrag ten opzichte van Q en je hoort de waveguide zijn werk goed doen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Afgelopen week ben ik naar een Demo geweest van Nova Banana line array.

Qua grootte redelijk vergelijkbaar met T10 en Kiva, vandaar ook mijn interesse hier eens naar te gaan luisteren, om te kijken of het eventueel een alternatief kan zijn.

In eerste instantie klinkt de set prima, subs gaan niet heel laag, maar is gezien het formaat en spl ook niet zo vreemd. Qsub van d&b heeft dit (probleem) ook wel een beetje. Spreiding van de toppen is inderdaad 100 graden, zoals volgens de specs. 

De prijs ligt wel een heel stukje lager dan de D&b of L'acoustics varianten, dus wellicht interessant. Kwaliteit en marktacceptatie zijn voor mij echter ook zeker belangrijk. Vandaar dus de vragen:

Iemand toevallig al ervaring met dit systeem ?
Is het kwalitatief vergelijkbaar met Kiva of T10 ?

----------


## hugovanmeijeren

> Nova Banana line array



Ik ken het merk verder niet, maar ik moet zeggen, ik kon een lach niet onderdrukken bij het lezen van de naam van dit product.  :Big Grin: 

Groeten Hugo

----------


## MarkRombouts

op de folder staat ook nog een flinke aap :Cool:

----------


## mrVazil

Nova is een submerk van AA Craaft / Solton, vroeger erg geaccepteerd, tegenwoordig geen idee  :Smile:

----------


## badboyscrew

zover ik me kan herinneren mag je eerst kiva's dan kilo's en dan weer kiva's vliegen is allemaal het zelfde vliegframe en zolang je de limiet niet overschreid is het goed.
voor dv-dosc hadden ze een speciale bumper waar je nog een paar dvtjes bovenop kon zeteen dan de dvsubs hangen met nog wat dvtje .

----------


## MarkRombouts

Afgelopen week een klein proms concert gewerkt met Kiva. Is me heel erg goed bevallen. Erg mooie klank, goede spreiding en makkelijk in gebruik.
Komende week nog een proefopstelling met Nova Banana. dus hopelijk goed te vergelijken !! Ben erg benieuwd wat dit systeem gaat brengen tov Kiva. Formaat e.d. zijn vrijwel gelijk, de prijs is echter behoorlijk anders.....

----------


## frederic

> Afgelopen week een klein proms concert gewerkt met Kiva. Is me heel erg goed bevallen. Erg mooie klank, goede spreiding en makkelijk in gebruik.
> Komende week nog een proefopstelling met Nova Banana. dus hopelijk goed te vergelijken !! Ben erg benieuwd wat dit systeem gaat brengen tov Kiva. Formaat e.d. zijn vrijwel gelijk, de prijs is echter behoorlijk anders.....



Denk wel dat de rideracceptatie voor Kiva veel beter is dat die babanajungle toestanden.

----------


## MarkRombouts

@frederic: dat weet ik wel zeker !, is voor mij echter niet echt heel belangrijk. Mogelijkheden voor inzet bij eigen projecten wel, evenals inhuur mogelijkheden (in de regio). Maar goed, eerst maar eens kijken wat het systeem in een Live setting doet.

----------


## frederic

Gezien die jungletoestanden niet echt gekend zijn is er maar 1 mogelijkheid: inhuren en testen.

----------


## MarkRombouts

en dat staat dus voor komende vrijdag in de agenda !
ik laat mijn bevindingen wel weten,

----------


## frederic

Op eerste zicht toch wel wat teleurstellende prestaties. (125db piek Op papier)

----------


## MarkRombouts

Vorige week gedraaid op het Nova Banana systeem.

Ik had een opstelling van 3 x BA18 en 3 x BA6 per kant.
Dus 3 18"  subs en 3 topjes per kant.

Klonk eigenlijk erg goed, boven mijn verwachtingen eigenlijk. Subs erg strak, voldoende laag. De topjes mooi helder, geen extreme pieken en dalen in het totale bereik zo op het gehoor. Ik heb geen metingen verricht.

Het enige punt met een vraagteken is voor mij de maximale output. Ik heb de set niet harder aangestuurd dan 0Db, en dat ging eigenlijk maar net. Aangezien de set niet mijn eigendom is en er ook tijdens de avond geen begeleiding mogelijk was van de importeur niet geprobeerd of er meer output mogelijk was. Dit is dus zeker nog een puntje om een keer na te vragen/luisteren bij de importeur.

Zeker een interessant systeem om nog eens verder te bekijken.
Komende tijd ook nog eens D&B t10 inzetten, dan weten we wat meer over deze 3 (vergelijkbare) systemen.

----------


## Lala

Laatst bij een bedrijf uit de buurt Coda Audio LA8 gehoord. Deze lichtman vond het wel erg indrukwekkend... Nog mensen die het kennen?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik heb ook al wel wat goede verhalen over Coda gehoord, van een collega die laatst bij de fabriek in engeland is geweest.
Schijnt inderdaad allemaal erg goed te zijn en heel consequent te klinken over alle productlijnen.

het prijskaartje is er alleen blijkbaar ook na en helaas is het nog niet echt beschikbaar in het land volgens mij.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## Lala

Nouja, in het zuiden is er dus een bedrijf dat het heeft, voor de rest ben ik het nog niet tegengekomen. In ieder geval erg indrukwekkend, vooral als je het formaat van de kasten ziet!

----------


## MarkRombouts

Zijn er mensen hier met ervaringen met Coda LA4 of LA5A systemen ?
Heb intussen ook contact gelegt met Apex, maar hoor ook graag of er hier mensen zijn die deze systemen kennen.

----------


## Timo Beckman

......................

----------


## zjeten

Hey Dag Mark,
Heb al een uitgebreide demo gehoort van de la4 , en la8.
De setup van de la4 was 6 x la4 subs en 6x la4 topje per kant voor een cc van zo'n 500 personen.
Dit aangestuurd door lab fp10 000 en intelli48x² .
Knap heel lekker klinkend systeem. Gaat zeker niet snel schel klinken bij wat doordrukken .Wat ik bij de demo vond bij apex in open lucht was dat de subs van het la8 systeem nogal kort (hoog) klinken in vergelijking met mijn srx718 maar dat is misschien smaak en inregeling. 
In het cc had ik daar niet echt last van en was het een 15inch ipv een 18 bij de la8.
Ik weet niet wat jij zoal doet van klussen maar kijk je niet beter uit naar een set la8 ?
Is dit niet meer op uw niveau?
Ik koop dit jaar nog monitors en dit worden 85 % zeker coda cue4 monitors.

Vriendelijke groeten,
Vancoillie Jeffrey

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Ik heb ook al wel wat goede verhalen over Coda gehoord, van een collega die laatst bij de fabriek in engeland is geweest.



Misschien vergis ik mij nu, maar Coda is toch hartstikke duits?
Misschien hebben ze een kasten fabriek in engeland, maar dat zou toch wel raar zijn.

Ik weet niet hoe het precies zit, maar ik geloof dat de binding met BMS toch wel erg groot is.
Daar zouden dan met die mooie coax drivers toch erg leuke produkten vandaan moeten kunnen komen.

----------


## zjeten

Coda is inderdaad op en top Duits en is ook de producent van bms drivers.
Groeten,
Jeffrey

----------


## frederic

Ik ben onlangs een tweedehandssetup tegengekomen van Coda.

3 Coda LA5A toppen per kant
2 Coda LA5A Sub per kant
1 Coda PW418 per kant (met Lab versterker)

Zou dit ook wel eens willen horen.

----------


## desolation

> Ik heb zelf vrx en ik vind niet dat je daar 2000 man mee aankan.
> Deze zomer nog een optreden gezien hier in belgie van filip kowlier in
> ieper voor toch wel een 2 a 3000 man en dat deden ze met 4 vrx toppen ,5 srx718 per kant met na x aantal meter nog eens 2 x 2vrx delay.
> En als je met vrx zo'n oppervlakte moet doen hoor je toch dat je klankmatig een heel stuk kwaliteit verliest en er noodzaak is aan een groter systeem. Ik snap de desbetreffende firma natuurlijk ook.
> Ik zou ook liever mijn kasten inzetten ipv bij te huren.
> Groeten,
> Jeffrey



Zeker akkoord mee. Het ding is dan ook, het hele uitgangspunt van het topic is naar mijn idee verkeerd. Je vergelijk de VRX met 2 Line Arrays, maar een VRX IS geen line array. Een VRX is een handzame vervanger voor een stacksysteem, waarvan je de toppen ook kan vliegen. Met 3x VRX-932 per kant, 3x 918S en 2x 728S in het midden durf ik open air maximaal 1000 personen doen. En dan zit je echt tot op de grens te spelen. Dat komt vooral door een reden: na 20m is een VRX dood, en daar valt niets aan te doen. Zelfs niet met 4 kasten ipv 3 te vliegen. De enige reden dat ik ooit 4 kasten vlieg is voor de mid-koppeling, met de bovenste kast die omhoog straalt op -3dB.

Een goed te overwegen kast hier is de GEO-S12 van Nexo. Met een speciaal frame ook te gebruiken als sub-top stackje met 1x RS18, 1x S1210 en 1x S1230. 
Heb onlangs een set gebruikt van 4x S12 top per kant en 2x RS18 per kant voor pakweg 2000 personen (30m diep tot aan FoH, 20m breed), dat draaide héél goed. De toppen waren actief aangestuurd, niet passief gefilterd. Sub was er overschot, de toppen zaten daar ongeveer aan hun limiet. Qua geluidskwaliteit fe-no-me-naal. De 12" driver zorgt er ook voor dat de toppen best laag doorlopen en een strakke punch leveren, zodat de subs ook echt enkel het sub moeten doen, itt setjes met 6.5" of 8" drivers waar er echt een basje bij moet.
Als je passief draait kan je tot 6 toppen per kant gaan op 1 versterkerkanaal, wat ook een mooi voordeel is. Het systeem werkt wel het lekkerst als je per kant een NXAMP4x4 heb, dan kunnen de toppen actief en kan je cardio draaien met 2 RS18's.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Toch nog steeds aan het zoeken voor het voor mij ideale systeem.

Echte line-arrays als kiva en t10 werken geweldig, klinken goed en zijn enorm flexibel qua inzetbaarheid. Helaas is er ook een (erg) stevig prijskaartje aan verbonden, wat voor mij de twijfel brengt of dit nu de beste keuze is momenteel. Binnenkort nog eens verder testen met Banana van Nova, dat wel vergelijkbaar is qua systeem, maar kostentechnisch wel wat interessanter is.

Verder blijven systemen als VRX ook interessant. Voor het allergrootste deel van mijn klussen kom ik daar zeker mee uit. JBL VRX vind ik persoonlijk dan alleen niet echt fijn klinken, is zeker wel werkbaar laat dat voorop staan. Verder zijn er nog een aantal actieve varianten van dit soort constant curvation arrays, van onder andere QSC, RCF e.d. Maar ik zoek toch eigenlijk naar een passief systeem. Iemand nog aanraders is deze situatie ??

Nieuwe ARC WIFO van L-acoustics komt straks ook in dit rijtje natuurlijk, maar dit zal qua prijs waarschijnlijk ook wel in de bovenste categorie vallen ben ik bang.

----------


## purplehaze

> Toch nog steeds aan het zoeken voor het voor mij ideale systeem.
> Verder blijven systemen als VRX ook interessant. Voor het allergrootste deel van mijn klussen kom ik daar zeker mee uit. JBL VRX vind ik persoonlijk dan alleen niet echt fijn klinken, is zeker wel werkbaar laat dat voorop staan. Verder zijn er nog een aantal actieve varianten van dit soort constant curvation arrays, van onder andere QSC, RCF e.d. Maar ik zoek toch eigenlijk naar een passief systeem. Iemand nog aanraders is deze situatie ??




misschien Qube QSA112 da's ook een passieve constant curve rakker, qua prijs zeker ook interessant te noemen.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Waarom kijk je niet eens naar TW AUDiO?
Vera10 is tot 18 kasten onder elkaar te gebruiken, en indien gewenst ook als een VRX/KLA op een paaltje (met een klein stacking frame).
Is heel compact en licht en indien correct aangestuurd met de juiste versterkers met fabriekspresets  mag dit echt naast een Kara hangen (de grote broer van de Kiva).

----------


## Gast1401081

Dit topic gaat nu alweer bijna een jaar mee.... 't Zal dus wel Meyer worden..LOL

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Dit topic gaat nu alweer bijna een jaar mee.... 't Zal dus wel Meyer worden..LOL



Vind ik leuk !!

Meyer is zeker super, maar helaas ook niet helemaal mijn budget.

----------


## MarkRombouts

De keuze gaat binnenkort vallen en momenteel eigenlijk nog maar twee mogelijkheden:

L'Acoustics ARCS Wide met SB18m op LA4
of
Nova Banana systeem

----------


## MusicXtra

Nogal een verschil.... Vanwaar die keus?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Er is inderdaad een verschil tussen beide systemen.
In de afweging zijn veel verschillende zaken meegenomen: beschikbaarheid in verhuur, inzetbaarheid, kwaliteit, handelbaar en ook de prijs natuurlijk.

----------


## frederic

Appels en peren. 
Lijkt me moeilijk met elkaar te vergelijken?

Dan het merk: Craaft VS L Acoustics. Rara, welke zal je meer verhuren?

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik vergelijk de systemen om inzetbaarheid en mogelijkheden voor mijn eigen opdrachten. En dan kan het zo maar zijn dat twee technisch geheel verschillende systemen toch beide toepasbaar zijn, en dus vergeleken kunnen worden. Dus ja: appels en peren ????

In de overweging is ook het verschil tussen de beide merken opgenomen. L-Acoustics: bekend, en door iedereen geaccepteerd, maar wel veel duurder. Nova: minder bekend en geaccepteerd en (veel) goedkoper.

Als ik er zelf niet over na zou denken, dan had ik 3 dagen na de openingspost wel een keuze gemaakt !

Iemand hier al zelf meer ervaring opgedaan met ARCS WiFo ?

----------


## MusicSupport

> Ik vergelijk de systemen om inzetbaarheid en mogelijkheden voor mijn eigen opdrachten. En dan kan het zo maar zijn dat twee technisch geheel verschillende systemen toch beide toepasbaar zijn, en dus vergeleken kunnen worden. Dus ja: appels en peren ????
> 
> In de overweging is ook het verschil tussen de beide merken opgenomen. L-Acoustics: bekend, en door iedereen geaccepteerd, maar wel veel duurder. Nova: minder bekend en geaccepteerd en (veel) goedkoper.
> 
> Als ik er zelf niet over na zou denken, dan had ik 3 dagen na de openingspost wel een keuze gemaakt !
> 
> Iemand hier al zelf meer ervaring opgedaan met ARCS WiFo ?



Mark het nieuwe Arcs II is weer compleet wat anders dan Kiva of dan de Nova Banana... Nu is die nieuwe Arcs een mooi stukje luidspreker techniek maar toch weer een andere manier van werken. Je kunt met Arcs II ook een banaantje maken maar dan is het toch weer geen line source array (net als Kiva) vanwege de openingshoek. Tevens vind ik de 90 graden verticale openingshoek niet even ideaal. Veel verloren rendement en of energie naar plekken waar je het niet wilt hebben. En als 'single/standalone' kast niet breed genoeg...

d&b niet mooi genoeg of gewoonweg te kostbaar (L'ac is ook niet goedkoop; dus dat zal het niet zijn)

----------


## frederic

Ik heb de indruk dat er hier met ons voeten wordt gespeeld. :Confused:

----------


## desolation

ARCS II en ARCS WiFo zijn toch 2 verschillende platformen ?

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Ik heb de indruk dat er hier met ons voeten wordt gespeeld.



Die snap ik niet, verklaar je nader ????

----------


## qvt

ARCS WiFo is een stuk kleiner maar wel flexibeler, Wide = 30 graden en Focus = 15 graden spreiding

Verschillende platformen inderdaad.





> ARCS II en ARCS WiFo zijn toch 2 verschillende platformen ?

----------


## frederic

> Die snap ik niet, verklaar je nader ????



Die snap je niet? Meer dan een jaar geleden kom je met de vraag om een frontset aan te schaffen.
Keuze tussen 3 merken/ modellen. Op zich niks mis mee.
Plots, meer dan een jaar verder blijkt dat je nog niets hebt aangeschaft.
Bovendien ga je systemen met elkaar vergelijken die in niet met elkaar te vergelijken zijn. 
Dit doet me vermoeden dat je aan het zeveren bent!

----------


## MusicSupport

> Die snap je niet? Meer dan een jaar geleden kom je met de vraag om een frontset aan te schaffen.
> Keuze tussen 3 merken/ modellen. Op zich niks mis mee.
> Plots, meer dan een jaar verder blijkt dat je nog niets hebt aangeschaft.
> Bovendien ga je systemen met elkaar vergelijken die in niet met elkaar te vergelijken zijn. 
> Dit doet me vermoeden dat je aan het zeveren bent!



Lekker constructief frederic  :Confused: ; en lekker op z'n Belgisch verwoord ook (gelukkig zijn Mark en ik Brabanders dus vatten we dat nog wel)

Geef Mark eens ongelijk; je kunt in deze tijd je geld maar 1 keer uitgeven. Ik ben het eens met het feit dat de hernieuwde keuze die Mark nu voorlegt niet overeen komt met de topicstart en een keuze is tussen twee compleet verschillende systemen, maar dat probeerde ik op een constructieve manier ook al te vragen een paar posts terug. Tot op heden heeft Mark daar nog niet inhoudelijk op gereageerd; daar wacht ik op en dat zou jij ook moeten doen  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Gast1401081

denk dat frederic geld genoeg heeft, die kijkt niet op een paar Milo's meer of minder....

----------


## desolation

Het had natuurlijk héél sterk geweest als hij de ARCS WiFo al van in het begin als optie had kunnen bekijken ...

----------


## MarkRombouts

Het zijn inderdaad verschillende systemen, maar dat is vanaf het begin al zo geweest.
Kiva en T10 tegenover VRX.
en nu Nova Banana tegenover ARCS WiFo. Wat gezien de kostprijs in ieder geval aangeeft dat ik in deze tijd probeer kritisch om te gaan met het beschikbare budget.

Het afgelopen jaar heb ik met verschillende systemen gewerkt. Veel met Kiva, wat ik echt een super systeem vind. Ook een aantal keren met het goedkopere Banana, wat met toen ook erg goed is bevallen. WiFo nog niet, maar ja dat kan ook nog niet echt.

Als ik naar mijn portfolio van projecten kijk kan ik met beide soorten systemen vooruit. De echte line-array systemen zijn daarbij uiteraard wat flexibeler en makkelijker te vergroten, waarbij de constant curvations juist winnen in de eenvoud en kostenplaatje.

----------


## vasco

> denk dat frederic geld genoeg heeft, die kijkt niet op een paar Milo's meer of minder....



Ach, meneer komt wel vaker uit een nogal vreemde hoek (althans hier op het forum). Wij doen wel eens meer dan een jaar voordat we een knoop doorhakken en tot werkelijke aanschaf overgaan. Geld kun je maar één keer laten rollen en dat doe ik liever met een wel overwogen keuze. Wat is jouw probleem daarmee mister frederic miljardair?

----------


## theo

Hier toch ook zelfde hersenspinsel.
Draai al wat jaren tot tevredenheid met de cobra4.
Maar zit te denken aan:
adamson spektrix.
eaw kf730
lacoustic wifo set.
Iemand nog voor of tegens?
Moet voor allerhande klussen ingezet worden, gestackt en gevlogen.
Zaaltjes tenten buitengebeuren.
Max 2000 man.
Bvd theo

----------


## MusicXtra

Max 2000 man en in tenten zijn Spectrix en KF730 niet meest voor de hand liggende oplossingen voor.
Het zal wel aan degene zijn die hier in de buurt met Spectrix werkt maar ik heb dat systeem nog nooit lekker horen klinken.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> denk dat frederic geld genoeg heeft, die kijkt niet op een paar Milo's meer of minder....



Als ik hem dan in de ergenissen top 10 een foto zie plaatsen van een loodgietersbusje (sorry hoe moet ik het anders omschrijven) waar hij zware cresten in moet duwen, dan vrees ik dat de waarheid iets anders is. Ik ken er hier ook wel die puur uit reclame inkomsten van alles op hun busje hebben staan, maar die hebben er geen ladders / trappen op liggen.  :EEK!: 

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...-10-a-222.html

Misschien kan hij het zelf wat aanvullen / verduidelijken.

----------


## mrVazil

> Max 2000 man en in tenten zijn Spectrix en KF730 niet meest voor de hand liggende oplossingen voor.
> Het zal wel aan degene zijn die hier in de buurt met Spectrix werkt maar ik heb dat systeem nog nooit lekker horen klinken.



Ik heb adamson jammer genoeg nog nooit goed horen klinken. Wel alleen gehoord in eml opstellingen, maar die hebben anders toch een paar kanjers van systeemengineers rondlopen

----------


## desolation

> Hier toch ook zelfde hersenspinsel.
> Draai al wat jaren tot tevredenheid met de cobra4.
> Maar zit te denken aan:
> adamson spektrix.
> eaw kf730
> lacoustic wifo set.
> Iemand nog voor of tegens?
> Moet voor allerhande klussen ingezet worden, gestackt en gevlogen.
> Zaaltjes tenten buitengebeuren.
> ...



Nexo GEO-S12.

----------


## frederic

> denk dat frederic geld genoeg heeft, die kijkt niet op een paar Milo's meer of minder....



Wat heeft dat te maken met mijn opmerking over die zwalpende draad?
Jij moet me geen woorden in mijn mond leggen die ik niet gezegt heb!

----------


## frederic

> Ach, meneer komt wel vaker uit een nogal vreemde hoek (althans hier op het forum). Wij doen wel eens meer dan een jaar voordat we een knoop doorhakken en tot werkelijke aanschaf overgaan. Geld kun je maar één keer laten rollen en dat doe ik liever met een wel overwogen keuze. Wat is jouw probleem daarmee mister frederic miljardair?



Vasco, waar moei jij je eigenlijk mee?

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Vasco, waar moei jij je eigenlijk mee?



Ai, dit gaat wel ver, frederic wanneer word ik door je aangevallen? Of heb je nog wat aanvullend op mijn laatste post?

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Hier toch ook zelfde hersenspinsel.
> Draai al wat jaren tot tevredenheid met de cobra4.
> Maar zit te denken aan:
> adamson spektrix.
> eaw kf730
> lacoustic wifo set.
> Iemand nog voor of tegens?
> Moet voor allerhande klussen ingezet worden, gestackt en gevlogen.
> Zaaltjes tenten buitengebeuren.
> ...



KF730 heb ik niet echt goede ervaringen mee. Zou het niet snel kiezen voor een feestje voor 2000 man.
WiFo in een tent voor 2000 man lijkt me voor het systeem erg ambitieus. Misschien ARCS II.

Spektrix heb ik al vaak erg mooi horen klinken, ook fijn om mogen mixen, een genot om mee te werken/naar te luisteren, als het goed is ingeregeld. Het is alleen zo dat niet alle verhuurders die dit in het pakket hebben het maximale uit het systeem halen. Sommige zijn beter dan anderen, zullen we maar zeggen, alleen het verschil bij deze set is wel erg groot tussen verschillende leveranciers helaas.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Het is alleen zo dat niet alle verhuurders die dit in het pakket hebben het maximale uit het systeem halen. Sommige zijn beter dan anderen, zullen we maar zeggen, alleen het verschil bij deze set is wel erg groot tussen verschillende leveranciers helaas.



Da's toch een beetje jammer..... De keren dat ik het gehoord heb was het door de importeur ingeregeld.
Schel hoog, weinig tot geen mid/laag en geen definitie in het sub.

----------


## qvt

Spektrix heb ik al meerdere malen goed horen klinken, maar is zoals elk systeem afhankelijk van de tech erachter.

Terug ontopic: Ik huur persoonlijk vaak kara's of arcsen en als ik moest kiezen zou het dus een set worden met als basis 2x wide en dan verder aangevuld met focus + juiste hoeveelheid sub voor de toepassing.

Waarom? Schaalbaar, licht, bewezen kwaliteit en L'Acoustics is altijd te huren bij AED/Rentall/Purple. Hierdoor kun je ook op grotere systemen werken met de apparatuur en klank die je gewend bent.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Wat heeft dat te maken met mijn opmerking over die zwalpende draad?
> Jij moet me geen woorden in mijn mond leggen die ik niet gezegt heb!



Buiten het feit dat ik de post begon met " denk" : wie is er nou eigenlijk begonnen met vuile verdachtmakingen? 

Verder heb ik ooit de G uit het Kofschip gegooid.

----------


## Gast1401081

Ontopic : 
Ik heb één en hetzelfde systeem in drie dagen met 12 bandjes 12 x verschillend horen klinken. En daarmee komen de oude stellingen weer meer naar voren, zoals collegiaal doorverhuren en bijhuren, beschikbaarheid van spareparts, afschrijvingen, restwaarde, etc, etc, kortom de economische factoren. 
Slecht klinken kunnen ze allemaal, en met wat kunst-en vliegweek kunnen ze ook allemaal goed klinken....

----------


## Niccon

Waarom geen TW Audio Vera10, je kan bij hen complete sets kopen ( subs, toppen, vlieg hardware, powersoft amps, bekabeling, enz.. ).
Is zeer compact, gewicht valt best mee, en is makkelijk te transporteren
Ik ook niet bepaald goedkoop, maar het gaat vooruit gelijk een trein.

Naar mijn mening één van de best klinkende compacte line array

er is een set te koop van 12 toppen + 8 bassen alles is aangestuurd met 4 K3 DSP versterkers ( 2 per kant ).
Je kan perfect kleinere jobs doen bv : 2 toppen + 1 sub, 3 toppen + 2 subs, enz...
In de DSP staan alle presets van hun luidsprekers, dus de juiste preset laden en gaan :-)

www.twaudio.de

Groeten

----------


## MarkRombouts

> Waarom? Schaalbaar, licht, bewezen kwaliteit en L'Acoustics is altijd te huren bij AED/Rentall/Purple. Hierdoor kun je ook op grotere systemen werken met de apparatuur en klank die je gewend bent.



Heb al contact gehad met AED over ARCS Wide en/of Focus, en helaas lijkt het er voorlopig niet op dat ze deze producten in hun assortiment gaan opnemen. Jammer dus, weet niet wat Rentall en/of Purple hiermee gaan doen, maar anders wel een minpuntje voor dit systeem.

----------


## desolation

in het geval van AED had je dat al kunnen verwachten: als importeur en distributeur van QSC zetten ze natuurlijk véél liever hun KLA-prul neer. 
Ik verwacht eigenlijk in de korte toekomst ook een VRX opvolger, wat netjes zou aansluiten bij hun VTX-arsenaal.

----------


## qvt

Een kleinere VTX (dubbel 8 misschien) is wel te verwachten ja.

----------


## desolation

Maar dat zou nog geen opvolger voor de VRX zijn, alle reeksen eronder zijn geschrapt of vervangen (MRX-> PRX400, SRX->STX) dus nu rest enkel nog een opvolger hiervoor.

----------


## theo

Effe een vraag, ben zover om een eerste stap naar een gerenommeerd merk te maken.
Heb nu dynacord vl122 op een sub18.
nu heb ik de volgende keuzes welke zou de beste keuze zijn in vooral klank.
dit moet een caféset worden tot 200 man.
lacoustic xt12 op sb15/SB18 op een la4 amp.
adamson m12 / m15 op een spektrix sub op labgruppen.
eaw jf26 op een sb600 op labgruppen.
bvd voor de reacties cq ervaringen

----------


## daviddewaard

zo zeker voor setje lacoustics gaan draai zelf vaak met een 115xt setje en hier kun je met gemak 250 man mee doen met pop/rock/house die 115xt toppen klinken als een dijk!!! Enorm veel detail, helder hoog, vet strak beukend laag  met ballen en met enorm veel punch.  Zeer gelijke afstraling en phase response dankzij het coax design.  Vind het vaak net zo vet en strak klinken alsof je op een groot dik 4weg systeem draait. Mijn nummer 1 keuze voor kleine klusjes!!!
de 12xt is bijna gelijk aan de 15xt alleen minder vermogen en minder ballen is het laag, en daardoor iets minder geschikt voor rock/ house.

----------


## theo

David wat voor sub draai je dan? wel wel gecharmeerd van de 12 inch vooral voor stemmen.
prik wel es in op een oude mtd112 met mtd118 bassen eronder zelfs dit klinkt al erg ok.
bvd theo

----------


## daviddewaard

draai met een 218 sub in het midden ook wel eens met 2x sb 18 gedraait en dat drukt behoorlijk door.

----------


## qvt

Inmiddels heeft Rentall Arcs wide en focus in de verhuur  :Smile:

----------


## jakkes72

soms wel een beetje raar....
Veel mensen zijn het eens met elkaar dat een coax veel voordelen heeft. Maar raar genoeg zijn er niet veel fabrikanten die daadwerkelijk coax units gebruiken in hun producten. In monitoren kom je ze wel tegen, maar in top kasten niet zoveel.
Naar mijn mening is er als het over coax designs gaat veel aandacht van/voor/over l'acoustic maar raar genoeg kom je niet veel van Tannoy tegen, een van de pioniers op luidsprekergebied.
Ik bedoel dan de full-coax ontwerpen met 1 chassis bestaande uit zowel de laag als hoogdriver op/in gemonteerd

----------


## MusicXtra

Nadeel van coax is dat er weinig ruimte is voor een fatsoenlijke hoorn waardoor de cross-over frequentie relatief hoog moet zijn.
Verder is een coax systeem altijd een short throw systeem, dit weer vanwege die hoorn.
Zelf heb ik alleen mijn monitoren en een topkastje als 'full-coax' systeem, dit vanwege bovengenoemde nadelen.

----------


## daviddewaard

> Nadeel van coax is dat er weinig ruimte is voor een fatsoenlijke hoorn waardoor de cross-over frequentie relatief hoog moet zijn.
> Verder is een coax systeem altijd een short throw systeem, dit weer vanwege die hoorn.
> Zelf heb ik alleen mijn monitoren en een topkastje als 'full-coax' systeem, dit vanwege bovengenoemde nadelen.



dit soort toppen zijn idd bedoeld voo short-trow toepassingen   en aangezien de TS op zoek is na een setje voor 200man  kan je er vanuit gaan dat je geen long trow nodig hebt, er bestaan ook wel long throw coax topjes zoals de D&B c4,  hie gaat het om een mid driver op een hoorn waar de High voorhangt.
en kwa hoge crossover points valt het bij de XT serie van Lacoustics wel mee de 112XT crost op 1k2 en de 115XT op 1 K

----------


## theo

Ja inderdaad, ben op zoek naar klein setje voor in cafe, zaaltjes 150 a 200 max.
Maar wel een superieur setje.
Anders ken ik net zo goed dynacord blijven draaien.
Zoek nu een a setje.
Bvd

----------


## salsa

Kijk eens naar een mooi 2e hands Nexo PS10 of 15 setje, zeer gewaardeerd en betrouwbaar.

----------


## theo

Heb een nexo 600 ps10 set geinstalleerd in een plaatselijk cafe.
Ook wel eens gewerkt op de ps15 ls1200.
Het gaat zeker loeihard ,maar de klank zal je moeten liggen, niet mijn ding in ieder geval.

----------


## frederic

Nexo klinkt redelijk hard. Iets te hard  volgens mijn smaak (schreeuwerig)

In sommige muziekstijlen is dit wel een pluspunt.

----------


## MarkRombouts

Terug naar het originele topic  :Cool: :

Vanavond een setje Qube QSA112 in gebruik bij een optreden van een bandje.
Ben erg benieuwd naar het systeem en zal de ervaringen later wel delen.

Mijn oog is ondertussen ook gevallen op QSC KLA. Gezien de grote beschikbaarheid bij een van ons lands grootste verhuurders wellicht een interessante optie. Moet het ook nog wel een beetje behoorlijk klinken natuurlijk.......

----------


## MusicSupport

> Terug naar het originele topic :
> 
> Vanavond een setje Qube QSA112 in gebruik bij een optreden van een bandje.
> Ben erg benieuwd naar het systeem en zal de ervaringen later wel delen.
> 
> Mijn oog is ondertussen ook gevallen op QSC KLA. Gezien de grote beschikbaarheid bij een van ons lands grootste verhuurders wellicht een interessante optie. Moet het ook nog wel een beetje behoorlijk klinken natuurlijk.......



Heb je AED over de vloer gehad  :Wink:

----------


## desolation

> Mijn oog is ondertussen ook gevallen op QSC KLA. Gezien de grote beschikbaarheid bij een van ons lands grootste verhuurders wellicht een interessante optie. Moet het ook nog wel een beetje behoorlijk klinken natuurlijk.......



Meteen de reden voor mij om ze niet aan te schaffen. Alles wat AED heeft staan kan je zeker van zijn dat binnen de kortste keren de marktwaarde van op zeep is omdat ze met regelmaat hun "oude" spullen dumpen.

----------


## theo

Effe resume,
heb afgelopen zaterdag setje kling en freitag mogen beluisteren.
meerder van jullie waarschijnlijk ook wel stond op de pa markt te draaien.
vond dit toch wel erg lekker klinken,
was een ca1515 top met een 18 inch subje eronder.
hoe verhoudt dit setje zich tov?:
eaw jf26 sb 850.
lacoustic xt12 met een 18 inch sub.
bvd weer

----------


## jakkes72

CA1515 is volgens mij een 15 inch top, de enkele 18 inch sub sluit goed aan op de top. Zelf heb ik een EAW JF260e set, 2 per kant en dan een dubbel 15 eronder,welke ik zeker verkies boven de K&F.

----------


## MusicXtra

> Zelf heb ik een EAW JF260e set, 2 per kant en dan een dubbel 15 eronder,welke ik zeker verkies boven de K&F.



Met oude of nieuwe presets?  :Wink:

----------


## jakkes72

Nieuwe presets!!! Met een Xilica processor.

----------


## theo

Het zou hier dan worden:
eaw jf26 met sub dubbel 18 of dubbel 15 op een ux3600 processor met labs.
de xt12 met sb18 op een la8.
adamson 15 inch top met spektrix sub op xta met labs.
Of t actieve kling en freitag setje ca1515sp en de actieve 18 inch sub.
Aanraders of afraders erbij??
bvd theo

----------


## MarkRombouts

Ik zou kiezen voor 12XT met SB18 en een LA8. Of nog mooier, maar dat kan altijd nog later, met 2 x LA8 (of een LA4 en een LA*). Dan kun je de 12Xt actief aansturen, en dat klinkt toch nog wel wat beter. Voor de subs wel echt een LA8 kiezen, geen LA4, dan komt er toch wel beduidend minder power uit.

----------

